# Epek broadheads?



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

You all close to a release date?


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

inbowrange said:


> You all close to a release date?


Ditto....what's the story with these babies? Why is everything so hush hush.....? :wink:


----------



## berettaboys (Sep 21, 2007)

sorry, 
but i dont no anything about these epek broad heads.
could someone help me out with them? they sure sound cool by what people say about them!
but ive never seen one or no anything about them :?:
is there a web site i could check them out on??


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

berettaboys said:


> sorry,
> but i dont no anything about these epek broad heads.
> could someone help me out with them? they sure sound cool by what people say about them!
> but ive never seen one or no anything about them :?:
> is there a web site i could check them out on??


http://www.epekhunting.com


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

So Tex, when are they going to be available for us 'common folks'? My hunt is 50 days away. Get a move on, or I'll be 'forced' to use Muzzy's for my hunt.


----------



## berettaboys (Sep 21, 2007)

thanks tex-o-bob!
those sound pretty awsome and i might have to give those a whirl some time! if they ever come out!! :lol: 
seems like there taking a while


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Well boys, Greg and the other guys including myself are 100% dedicated to getting the head to market with absolutely *NO* bugaboos, snags, hiccups, and or flaws. Perfecting such an intricate design such as the XC3 takes time and $$$$ and as we all know $$$$ doesn't just grow on trees. Greg ordered 20 thousand blades and the machine work on the rest of the head is being finalized as we speak. We WILL have some for the "local boys" to shoot. Just be patient. It WILL be worth the wait. :wink:


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Can't wait!


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> Can't wait!


I can't either, so by-god get the suckers ready. No matter how much tweakin' you fellas is doin', its gonna take a couple seasons to get the kinks werked out.

So fer god sakes get me some or I'll have to use muzzies too!

P.S. I miss EPEK :mrgreen:


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

tex-o-bob...how about titanium insted of 7075 alum for heads. no ones done that. think what it would look like when skipped arcoss a rock...well maybe that not a great thought, fire in the hole. I know you all like your muzzy's but I have been very very happy with crimson talons.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

BROWN BAGGER said:


> tex-o-bob...how about titanium insted of 7075 alum for heads. no ones done that. think what it would look like when skipped arcoss a rock...well maybe that not a great thought, fire in the hole. I know you all like your muzzy's but I have been very very happy with crimson talons.


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> [quote="BROWN BAGGER":morfrg0g]tex-o-bob...how about titanium insted of 7075 alum for heads. no ones done that. think what it would look like when skipped arcoss a rock...well maybe that not a great thought, fire in the hole. I know you all like your muzzy's but I have been very very happy with crimson talons.


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$[/quote:morfrg0g]

Give it a couple years then you guys will be rolling in $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

jahan said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="BROWN BAGGER":1gt1yqyc]tex-o-bob...how about titanium insted of 7075 alum for heads. no ones done that. think what it would look like when skipped arcoss a rock...well maybe that not a great thought, fire in the hole. I know you all like your muzzy's but I have been very very happy with crimson talons.
> ...


Give it a couple years then you guys will be rolling in $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ :lol:[/quote:1gt1yqyc]

-()/- *()* -*|*- -()/- *()* -*|*- *(())*


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

So are they going to be done before the hunt starts?


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Were waiting on blades. We ordered them a while back but we are at their mercy. Keep your fingers crossed like we are.


----------



## buffhead (Sep 10, 2007)

Will you post on this site where we can purchase these. I am looking forward to trying them. I hope they will be ready before the season begins.


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

I seen the Trophy Ridge Undertaker in a mag today, and it looks alot like what you guys are trying to do. Is it an EPEK knock off or what?


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

The Undertakers look more like the piston points to me. In fact they either stole the design or bought it. Either way they just look like the piston points.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Mountain Time said:


> The Undertakers look more like the piston points to me. In fact they either stole the design or bought it. Either way they just look like the piston points.


It is very different because the blades on the epek are completely enclosed in the body of the head and it doesn't require a rubber band. They are plenty different.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Sorry I didn't make myself more clear. I was comparing the piston points and undertakers to each other. The EPEK broadhead is (or will be) much different than the piston point or undertakers.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Mountain Time said:


> Sorry I didn't make myself more clear. I was comparing the piston points and undertakers to each other. The EPEK broadhead is (or will be) much different than the piston point or undertakers.


I believe that is because trophy taker bought out piston points and just put a new name on them.


----------



## buffhead (Sep 10, 2007)

Are they going to be ready before long? The season starts soon. :|


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I stopped by the epek headquarters today. The broadheads look sweet. He has a perfect design as far as I am concerned. I honestly don't believe they will be out in time for the hunt. The ones I saw had prototype blades. The actual blades will be here in a few days, but there will only be enough for greg to sample. If they work, he'll give them the go ahead to mass produce. 

These heads have come a long way. He's even got them looking pretty with a nice black and gold color scheme. He showed me some footage of the damage they do as well. They massacre whatever they hit. I watched a pig empty all of it's blood in about half a minute.


----------

